# Good film segments NOT focused on big hits and fast/flowy downhill



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I love watching guys fly down North Shore trails and hit 20 foot gaps on their slacked out dual crown bikes as much as the next guy, but I don't ride that way (or anywhere close to that level). Sometimes I want to watch videos about guys doing things more similar to my rides, just way way better.

So does anyone know any good segments (or series) that highlight more all-mountainish riding? Maybe something with footage of riders solving good technical sections rather than flying over them? Possibly even footage of people (gasp!) pedaling up them?

For reference, this is a video I found on this site that I really enjoyed.





Anyone have any suggestions? I'm not well-versed in the bike film world.

Thanks!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link to the Polish vid. I enjoyed seeing people climb. I agree that watching "normal" mountain biking can be a lot more interesting than all the "Red Bull" stuff. Wish there was more of it. Sorry, I can't give you any suggestions. 

I did see the premier of a new surf movie last week that was along the lines of what you are looking for in a bike film. Instead of 90 minutes of big waves, it was about a California surfer who was born in Italy and returned to find his family roots and Italian surf culture. There is surfing in Italy and an interesting culture to go with it. The film is called Bella Vita. 

In skiing, Warren Miller made a great living showing normal people fall along with the usual big mountain stuff.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

YouTube.com just type in the trail name and watch away!

I always YouTube new trails before I ride them to get a little insight.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Chris Akrigg has a variety of riding styles. He has some rad xc type videos if you look around.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. 

I do check out trails that I'm going to ride on Youtube pretty regularly (in fact, I've watched a video of the trail I rode yesterday a few minutes ago). I was just hoping to find some things with a tiny bit better production values for those times when I'm not willing to brave the GoPro motion sickness. 

I'll definitely check out Chris Akrigg's stuff. Thanks.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

IFallDown said:


> YouTube.com just type in the trail name and watch away!
> 
> I always YouTube new trails before I ride them to get a little insight.


This. Just about any worthwhile trail has a YouTube video or two or several. The music often sucks a$$, but just mute the volume.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike See's videos oughta keep you busy for awhile. There's only 200 of them

LaceMine29.com on Vimeo


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Ditto on mikesee. He is an amazing videographer. Start piecing a lot of his videos together and it will ultimately make up the longer footage that you're looking for.

The thread he posted a few days ago has some good footage of normal, every day trail features (rock bridge on creek, climbing a rocky trail) plus you will be transported to where he is. Check it out here.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the Mike See recs. I just watched a few of his segments, and it's great stuff. A really talented biker and filmer. I particularly liked "Christmas in July", a good mix of climbing up some some rougher stuff, riding down it, and occasionally hopping off it. It makes me want to get up tomorrow and go try to imitate him and that's all I ask of a bike film.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Check out the Ultramontane series. I watch it every season as the weather turns cold and wet here in Oregon.

Ultramontane | Portfolio of all media and collateral content by Ultramontane


----------



## phuphyter (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. I always liked this videoThe Kalamunda Circuit (A trail riding mountain bi&#8230;: The Kalamunda Circuit (A trail riding mountain bike video by the RPM) - YouTube


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's some people out riding up, riding down, and building and maintaining awesome trails. It's not all riding, but what there is is nice, and there's no hucking -other than into the Yuba River...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I've never been interested in dirt jumping or tricks so those type movie segments were always my least favorite. Learning to ride on the north shore I have always been more interested in technical riding, skinnies, hucks, and DH race segments. Trials segments are great too - even though I don't ride that style, their originality and skill is amazing and fun to watch. 

I started to lose interest when movies shifted their focus on one-off, off-trail features shot from every conceivable angle instead of riders riding an actual trail. Or they would travel somewhere like Argentina for a dirt jump scene. I'd much rather see some cool trails and scenery in that country than the same dirt jump line with the same exact scenery they could have built/shot in Kamloops. 

Jumping and tricks seem to dominate movies more than ever now that slopestyle events have blown up everywhere. It has gotten so far beyond what I would ever contemplate doing that I'm just not interested in them anymore, besides the fact these are generally not actual trails that I can go ride. I'm sure some will disagree but the jumping and tricks seem to be more about skinny jeans and lots of practice, than actual skill. And don't get me started on the gratuitous and unnecessary skidding around every turn and berm when they do show an actual trail. 

Give me some trials, DH race, or lifestyle vids any day - something where you can get to know the rider a little rather than just see them strike a pose and throw horns at the start of each scene as the thrash metal fires up. Youtube/vimeo can be good if you have the patience to sort through heaps of vids from weekend warriors who film every boring descent and the "edits" by all the bro's full of slo-mo skidding. Mikesee as mentioned is a perfect example of someone who puts together awesome videos, and there are lots of other good ones out there. 

There are still some great production movies too. Singletrack High about the NorCal High school league is a great example, very inspiring. I still watch the original Kranked trilogy, early North shore Extreme and DH race vids from time to time.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm huge on watching the UCI World Cup races. Watching a segment in a bike movie you know the might have shot it a bunch of times until they got it perfect. In a race they get one shot. Not just DH either...the XC Worlds this year was awesome fun to watch. Having Rob Warner commentary just tops it off. It's all available on replay at redbulltv.com. 

Rampage is this weekend, and watching it live (even though it can be kind of slow moving and riddled with delays) gives the same effect.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Was just thinking back to the promotional video for the Santa Cruz Solo with Steve Peat shot in Scotland. It tells a little story (a guy and his bike, basically), the footage is gorgeous, and Peaty's riding is simply awesome. It is also great because it is true trail, and he takes advantage of the terrain. 
Check it out here.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

I like this video of a guy riding a 26" hardtail.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice stuff everyone. This thread has cost me lots in happily lost productivity and with the new additions, I can write off a bit more.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's one of some "normal" trail riding. No big hits, no gaps, no jumps, no flow. Lots of climbing, etc.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^love those vids!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's some you might like. Just some awesome east coast trail riding and personally I really like the videographer's style of shooting, wish they had more videos.

Church





Here's another:
Pisgah's Calling

Videographer: Zfh Productions


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

MhzMonster said:


> Here's some you might like. Just some awesome east coast trail riding and personally I really like the videographer's style of shooting, wish they had more videos.
> 
> Church
> 
> ...


Wow, really one of the best I've seen. I love that fact that its not just about showing the most knarly biggest stuff. And, I like the fact that for a minute and a half, there isn't really any riding going on. Just sets the mood. Some great quotes from the "guys" / riders, things that most all of us (I hope?) can agree on.

Nicely done.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

MhzMonster said:


> Here's some you might like. Just some awesome east coast trail riding and personally I really like the videographer's style of shooting, wish they had more videos.


That was awesome. Exactly the type of stuff I was hoping to find. Trails similar to mine but turned up a notch, ridden by guys similar to me but...wait, no not similar to me. There aren't that many notches to turn up. ha


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

if you google the matt hunter specialized videos where he promotes the enduro bike you get some great footage without all the hucking as well.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

One of my all time favorites. These guys look like they are having a great time on this trail.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice thread! I'm also a bit tired of all the extreme speed and high jumps stuff. What I enjoy most to watch is really gnarly and technical trails ridden at moderate speed, but with great skill. 

These german guys know what they are doing:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

No jumps, gaps, trials... nothing fancy. Just mediocre climbing and descending...






Coeur d'Alene, Idaho: Caribou Ridge Trail 79 from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






Hella Hairball 2012-04-07 from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






2012-03-19 SoMo - Javelina Ridgeline Beverly from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## chrisclifford (Mar 24, 2014)

*Some Ideas*

Here is a suggestion


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

You're excluding a category that has a lot of potential... watch a few too many of the generic amateur ones and I bet most would get soured on them. Just need to keep a look out for some good ones. Here's one of my favs from a while back:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Riding on big DH style bikes usually is exciting to watch. It exemplifies the extreme nature of the sport and can inspires you to go higher (raise your bar). Add in personality, style, a sense of humor, etc. to incredible skill, and you have something begging to be filmed. This one has minimal mtb content, but it's still pretty entertaining:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

big0mike said:


> No jumps, gaps, trials... nothing fancy. Just mediocre climbing and descending...


:thumbsup: Love me some PMP chunk! Full Hairball is always good for re-aligning my sense of how (not) awesome I am.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The place that dreams are made of: Fruita, CO. 18 Road Trails. Get some.

PROJEKT ROAM: Landscapes Vol. 1 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

ARandomBiker said:


> :thumbsup: Love me some PMP chunk! Full Hairball is always good for re-aligning my sense of how (not) awesome I am.


Unfortunately, it's usually really good at realigning my need for a new derailleur...


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm gonna set this thread straight. (That was said with a wink!)

First, the best MTB videos will NEVER be shot POV-style, period. We've seen enough bike-mounted, helmet-mounted, chest-mounted videos to fill the earth if it were hollow. I'm personally sick and tired of them. SICK AND TIRED of them. The only valid purpose they serve is for reference-checking out a trail on YouTube you've never ridden.

Second, the excitement of watching gnarly downhill runs, huge jumps, big gaps, big air, and stunts has WORN OFF. There is nothing new or exciting about this anymore. It's the SAME OLD SH*T, time after time after time.

Third, nobody wants to hear a thrash-rock soundtrack that the video creator thought was an "epic" soundtrack to his/her "epic" ride. I'm glad your (perceived) badass music makes you feel more like a badass...but all it does it hurt my ears and make me lunge for the "Volume OFF" button. I'd suggest MTBers try---once in a while---to exercise a bit of taste, and use some Miles Davis in a soundtrack. Or Beethoven. Or even some original rock like the Talking Heads. As it is, MTBers clearly have about the worst taste in music on the planet---at least if the soundtracks of these videos are any indication.
-----
I echo the original poster: I don't catch big air or ride downhill-and neither do a huge number of other MTBers. I personally couldn't care less about videos of this stuff. I ignore them all after the first few seconds-unless I see that one-in-a-million video that is truly unique, different, and beautifully-shot and edited.

So...with that, I'll give you one of the best biking videos (if not THE best video) ever made. It's a guy on a cross bike, so not "pure MTB" but he's riding trails. Produced 4 years ago...






This video is a masterpiece. And I know-I'm a professional video producer. Notice a few key points about it:
• no music (thank you!)
• features an incredible variety of camera placements and shot frames
• beautifully-paced editing that really captures his whole ride without showing us every freaking second of it.
• through the use of unique shot framing, really highlights the environment around the trail

Here's another classic, by another MTBR member (tscheezy):






• Music is...interesting. (Which is good. It's not painful.)
• Incredible shooting with a GoPro, mounted on ziplines, long boom poles, whirligig poles on her helmet...amazing.
• like the video above, really communicates the environment
• nice editing and pacing

Yet another beautiful vid, from four years ago (proving that overall, the state-of-the-art of MTB vids is NOT improving)...

A Mountain Biking Film: Wharncliffe Woods - YouTube

• great soundtrack---something different and unexpected!
• beautifully shot with a DSLR
• wonderful use of unique shot angles and frames
• great use of camera sliders with interesting objects in the foreground

And another of my favs from 2010:






• Beautiful music
• Great audio mixing of the music and nat sound
• gorgeous shots of the landscape (without bikers)
• beautiful WIDE and LONG shots where the bikers are just tiny specks-which really captures the vastness of the landscape
• no hairball stunts...just guys riding a great trail

-----
There are plenty more great vids out there, but not nearly enough.

If you're a mountain biker and you want to make good videos, you've got to accept that you aren't gonna be able to have a great ride AND shoot a great video. So many people are like "I'm not gonna stop all over the place to shoot video on my ride." Fine, but your video will suck! If you're dedicated to shooting a great video that really captures your ride (and the surrounding environment) you've got to TAKE THE TIME TO DO IT.

Finally, great MTB videos are not all about the rider. In fact, the best ones MINIMIZE the rider to the point where they are just another element in the landscape...which gives us an impression of something greater than the rider-of the entire ecosystem.

Sure-if you're a gangsta stunta rider and that's all you want to see, fine-but don't assume everyone else gives a sh*t about your stunts.

Scott


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Mt Tzouhalem to Genoa Bay on Vimeo


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm gonna set this thread straight. (That was said with a wink!)
> 
> First, the best MTB videos will NEVER be shot POV-style, period. We've seen enough bike-mounted, helmet-mounted, chest-mounted videos to fill the earth if it were hollow. I'm personally sick and tired of them. SICK AND TIRED of them. The only valid purpose they serve is for reference-checking out a trail on YouTube you've never ridden.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother.

A few tiny seconds of POV might work - but please not 10 minutes of shaky POV bs. Not to mention the view from POV is always so awkward and distorted as to how steep, how curvy, how gnarly, how smooth, how bermy a trail is in real life - it really doesn't translate well and rarely does justice to the trail.

the HUGE stuff pros do is so unrelatable for most riders - I prefer to see stuff I might ride. That gets me motivated to get out there myself.

Don't get me started on the music. It's long been a standard that "extreme" videos need extremely shitty music. Stop that now, just stop that. And, we want to hear the bike and a bit of ambience as well so don't drown that out.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

SWriverstone said:


> First, the best MTB videos will NEVER be shot POV-style, period. We've seen enough bike-mounted, helmet-mounted, chest-mounted videos to fill the earth if it were hollow.


I definitely prefer 3rd person for most video as evidenced by the fact that I haven't made a movie in well over a year or longer because it takes so much more work to film. However, sometimes it's much easier to put the viewer in your shoes on a really chunky trail by showing them your PoV and just how much the trail is bouncing you around.



SWriverstone said:


> Second, the excitement of watching gnarly downhill runs, huge jumps, big gaps, big air, and stunts has WORN OFF. There is nothing new or exciting about this anymore. It's the SAME OLD SH*T, time after time after time.


THIS. A jump is a jump. Apparently, everyone on the planet is awesome at it but me. Just ain't my thing. I prefer the chunky stuff.



SWriverstone said:


> Third, nobody wants to hear a thrash-rock soundtrack that the video creator thought was an "epic" soundtrack to his/her "epic" ride. I'm glad your (perceived) badass music makes you feel more like a badass...but all it does it hurt my ears and make me lunge for the "Volume OFF" button.


I agree in part. Most of my videos have no soundtrack. I like the hear the crunching of dirt under tires. And my swearing. On a thread a long time ago someone asked what everyone listens to while they ride. I posted a 30 second video (audio only) of my tires crunching rocks and dirt. That's why I ride, to escape the noise forced upon me from everyone at every turn.

With that said I put music to some of my videos but it's NEVER (that I can remember) the loudest part of the soundtrack. It's always at least a -10 or -12 on the Vegas scale. And I've been known to use John Denver and Kool and the Gang for music... :thumbsup:


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Great comments bad andy and big0mike!

Here's a music tip for everyone: often, juxtaposing some incredibly calm, peaceful, quiet music with some fast-paced riding can result in incredibly powerful video. The contrast actually pumps the whole video up a notch (as well as makes it more sophisticated).

Scott

EDITED TO ADD: you know what would be GREAT? If more people took the time to produce good-quality "Trail Review" vids—much like the Idaho vid at the top of this thread.

It would be great to watch a video of a trail I've never read...where someone got good 3rd-person video of key parts of the trail...included some on-screen text identifying various sections...and even made some on-camera commentary (or narrate the video) with real information, like "This climb is about 3/4 mile long, but it feels a lot longer, at least if you don't regularly do climbs like this. Fortunately the surface is mostly free of baby heads, so you don't expend valuable energy picking a line."


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

schpytzyo on Mpora

These are great videos of uphill pedaling, switchbacks, bike carrying(when needed). Fair warning, they will make you want to ride as soon as you are done watching so hopefully it isn't -13 where you are like it is here.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Gotta say, I LOVED the reggae soundtrack to the Polish vid, as well as everything else about the footage in that video. Thanks OP, for putting that in your post.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Not sure if this is any good to you guys, but here's one I made this past spring...


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments and this really is a great thread. However, where is the link to the first clip you described?



SWriverstone said:


> I'm gonna set this thread straight. (That was said with a wink!)
> 
> First, the best MTB videos will NEVER be shot POV-style, period. We've seen enough bike-mounted, helmet-mounted, chest-mounted videos to fill the earth if it were hollow. I'm personally sick and tired of them. SICK AND TIRED of them. The only valid purpose they serve is for reference-checking out a trail on YouTube you've never ridden.
> 
> ...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't believe I just came back top this thread, those last few vids really did make me want to go ride, unfortunately it's 10pm, we've had about 7"+ of rain over the last 2 days and my knee is still recovering from a dog bite. Cross bike vid was really good, despite not being a fan of Cross, it was as said well shot and interesting on what looked to be some sweet single track.


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is one showing some Austin chunk.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice trail Dude, remind me a bit of ours, lots of lime/coral. Like the step ups. Which RM is that you're on? Love the bloopers 



PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Here is one showing some Austin chunk.Searching For Flow on Austin Trails on Vimeo


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Nice trail Dude, remind me a bit of ours, lots of lime/coral. Like the step ups. Which RM is that you're on? Love the bloopers


Thanks! It is a Thunterbolt 770. I put a Pike 130mm fork, dropper, and 35mm carbon bars. Where are you from?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Here is one showing some Austin chunk.Searching For Flow on Austin Trails on Vimeo


That looked like great fun. Nice video!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

How did this thread get this long without anyone mentioning the Nepal and the Alps sequences from Strength in Numbers? 

I get as bored by slopestyle and DJ segments as anyone, but SiN has two fantastic trailbike sequences shot in gorgeous landscapes. And Anthill are as good as it gets in mountain bike videography right now. SiN is available on Netflix streaming now. 

I occasionally check out Mikesee on Vimeo, and there are quite a few other good web edits there too. Akrigg, Ultramontane, NSMB, etc all post some quality videos to Vimeo. So do some of the Europeans: Vertriders, for example. Or search for Nicolai All Mountain Trials. 

I pretty much never search YouTube for mountain bike videos because it's loaded with really crappy POV single camera clips. The only POV videos I ever watch are either urban DH or Claudio Caluori's WC DH course previews. And if you haven't seen the Claudio videos, make a point of doing it. Do it now. I don't care if you don't like DH; my girlfriend LOVES them and makes a point of watching each one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SWriverstone said:


> ...
> 
> So...with that, I'll give you one of the best biking videos (if not THE best video) ever made. It's a guy on a cross bike, so not "pure MTB" but he's riding trails. Produced 4 years ago...
> 
> ...


While I agree with the bulk of your post, I take issue with one point. The audio in this particular video. I really like the camera placements, the editing, and the framing in this one, so I agree with you there. Unfortunately, the audio track is just downright dull as-is. I agree with you and others about the proliferation of crappy music in mtb vids. The worst audio tracks are the ones with really heavy shred metal, screamo, or something awful with a completely mundane ride. But this vid here would benefit from having SOME kind of background tunes. The way it is, the background audio is too flat and unchanging. Doesn't have to be loud or fast music. It also doesn't have to fill the entire video. I absolutely agree to keep the original audio track audible above the music, but this video feels like it's missing something to me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Curious how tall you are and what made you go for 650B? I'm down in the Caribbean on the island of Barbados and while it doesn't have the long maintained and made trails, we do some have some sweet ones and am working on building a few nice ones.



PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Thanks! It is a Thunterbolt 770. I put a Pike 130mm fork, dropper, and 35mm carbon bars. Where are you from?


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Nice looking bike. Curious how tall you are and what made you go for 650B? I'm down in the Caribbean on the island of Barbados and while it doesn't have the long maintained and made trails, we do some have some sweet ones and am working on building a few nice ones.


Wow that must be a great place to live! That's awesome you are out there building trail....I am 6'2" and I bought the 650 because I wanted something that suited my riding style. Always felt like I was steering a big boat on my 29er and was too hard to get it off of the ground. I still think my 29er is fun but mostly it just collects dust. BTW I updated that video, there were several things about it that I was unhappy with. Here is the new link


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Dear Stank, great video & fantastic riding! 
Sadly, the little tan berm (@ 00:14) at the top of WC powerline hill has been mostly sacrificed to the Multi-Use Path construction. I noticed yesterday that it has been mostly chewed away by.....some earth mover. 
It was good to know there is a record of a very fun little feature. 
The entire video "flowed" nicely. Good job.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Here is one showing some Austin chunk.


Good stuff...


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Wow that must be a great place to live! That's awesome you are out there building trail....I am 6'2" and I bought the 650 because I wanted something that suited my riding style. Always felt like I was steering a big boat on my 29er and was too hard to get it off of the ground. I still think my 29er is fun but mostly it just collects dust. BTW I updated that video, there were several things about it that I was unhappy with. Here is the new link


Being from the area that video is just awesome!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

i want to see videos with more technical climbing.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great video. Makes me want to go ride for the next four days! 

Looks like my kind of adventure. I wonder if there is anywhere in California or US where you could have a similar riding experience?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> I bought the 650b...my 29er...just collects dust. BTW I updated that video


Great edit! And awesome climbing!


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Varaxis said:


> You're excluding a category that has a lot of potential...


Love the ending!


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words, glad y'all liked it.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

MarcusBrody said:


> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm not well-versed in the bike film world.
> 
> Thanks!


 I feel like a self-promoting putz, but my wife (Evil Tracey) and I get around a bit and shoot a lot of "normal" riding:

https://www.youtube.com/user/patrel


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So dug up the links to MTB Bill and Pete's video, enjoy. I think these 2 guys made some excellent MTB videos, really showed the tech of trails and alot of the slower, rocky more tech.
MountainBikeBill's Mountain Biking Video Gallery
mountain bike helmetcam mtb videos biking


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Just came across this video that seems to fit the thread:


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

heartland said:


> Just came across this video that seems to fit the thread:


That was VERY nice! :thumbsup: Those trails (in Finland) look very similar to what I usually find and ride here in Sweden.

Here is more great stuff from the same user: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtJqj6QfQ9GEkuXVsg1euVA


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

heartland said:


> Just came across this video that seems to fit the thread:


Thanks for sharing this, I feel like this persons videos are the epitome of this thread, or at least what I was looking for when I decided to thumb through it. There are a lot of good videos here but this guys channel, and the trails he rides, are absolutely astounding.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, he is a very graceful, fluid rider.


----------



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

This fits exactly what you mentioned. This is an entire playlist from a you tube channel and it is amazing

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4394D99DA5550AF1


----------



## stibar01 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awshucks said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I feel like this persons videos are the epitome of this thread, or at least what I was looking for when I decided to thumb through it. There are a lot of good videos here but this guys channel, and the trails he rides, are absolutely astounding.


Spot on. Enjoyed this on the most.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

I like this one.

[video]http://www.adventure-journal.com/2012/04/a-video-in-praise-of-cross-country-flow/[/video]


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the contributions here. I'm really enjoying seeing all the different styles of work in-between classic, boring POV videos and slick, unbelievable pro videos.

It's inspiring to see what dedicated mortals can do, both riding-wise and filmmaking-wise!

I really just started dabbling in making videos, and so apologize in advance for all the GoPro footage and Ken Burns stills, but I aspired to give the tired old genre at least a few interesting twists. :thumbsup:

These were mainly meant for our own entertainment, but hopefully some of y'all will enjoy my little quadrilogy of 10-minute shorts, featuring a couple of mortals "just riding" in the spectacular Colorado high country this summer.

Let me know what you think. At least the music isn't thrash metal.


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Mount Elbert - Rocky Mountain Highest"*

Mount Elbert tops out at 14,439 feet, which makes it the highest peak in Colorado, and the second-highest in the continental US. It's also one of only a handful of 14ers that's legal to mountain bike on, although this is rarely taken advantage of, presumably due to the ordeal required to get bikes to the summit.

The average grade works out to approximately 1100 ft/mile (20%) but frequently runs even steeper than that. So on the descent, you spend a LOT of time with your butt way behind the seat, hovering just above the rear tire.

While thusly hanging on for dear life, you get to simultaneously negotiate extended stretches of loose gravel, jumbled babyheads, nasty switchbacks, and treacherous trenches; solve tricky puzzles of embedded boulders, drops, and rollers; greet and dodge hikers; survive steep shots through tight trees and over crisscrossing roots; and finally, savor a blast down a winding forest road packed with sweet, sweet jumps.

In other words, it is a wicked awesome mountain biking experience, and truly worth the effort!

_Our ride near Twin Lakes, CO on August 16, 2014 was 13.9 miles, with 5100 feet of climbing, and reached a peak elevation of 14,439 feet. The route was: Forebay campsite, Rd 24 to Elbert South TH, up dirt Rd, out Colorado Trail, up South Elbert Trail to summit, retrace.

*Music by Laurie Anderson, Flight of the Conchords, Kongar-ol Ondar, and Depeche Mode. *_


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Monarch Crest - Double Drop"*

Absolutely amazing day of mountain biking, featuring two trips across the Monarch Crest, and descents of both South Fooses Creek and Agate Creek trails.

Despite getting two car rides up Monarch Pass, there was still plenty of effort expended in twice traversing the (literally) breathtaking Monarch Crest which rolls along between 11-12k feet. Both descents were sensational, ridiculously fast technical rippers that went on for so gloriously long that you got exhausted going downhill (a very good thing!).

_Our ride near Sargents, CO on August 10, 2014 was 35.8 miles, with 2900 feet of climbing and 8400 feet of descending, and reached a peak elevation of just under 12,000 feet. The route was: Monarch Pass TH, across CDT, dn South Fooses Creek Tr (CT), Hwy to Monarch Spur, shuttle back to Monarch Pass, out CDT, dn Agate Creek Tr, Hwy 50 to Tomichi RV Park.

*Music by Richard Wagner, Walter Murphy, and Kraftwerk.*_


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Crested Butte - Chunky Style"*

A positively scrumptious mountain biking sampler platter, linking several lesser-ridden technical treasures just outside Crested Butte, Colorado. If you've ridden all the CB classics like Doctor Park, Reno/Flag/Bear/Deadmans, 403+401, Teocalli, etc. and crave something just a little bit chunkier... well... this loop featuring 409, 409.5, and 402 may be for you!

_Our ride near Crested Butte, CO on August 4, 2014 was 20.1 miles with 4000 feet of climbing, and reached a peak elevation of just under 11,000 feet. The route was: Brush Creek TH, up Brush Creek Rd, up Strand Rd, up Farris Tr 409, up Point Lookout Tr, down Tr 409.5, out Farris Creek Tr, up and down Brush Creek Connector Tr 402, down Death Pass Tr, in Strand Bonus Tr, down Canal Tr.

*Music by Little Walter, Lightnin' Hopkins, Stevie Vaughan, and James Cotton.*_


----------



## FoldsInHalf (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Crested Butte - Doctor Visit"*

Super fun mountain biking on the classic Doctor Park loop near Crested Butte, Colorado.

We included the singletrack "Bonus" section, which adds some sweeping views to a ride that's otherwise mostly about the riding itself... meaning, excellent, swoopy, somewhat technical blasting down through the trees, and a famously chunky switchback finale.

Note that this was our shakedown ride with the GoPro and we learned a few things to improve in the future, for sure. But I've decided the cracked lens and sometimes-shaky video just add "flavor", and think this one still came out reasonably entertaining, and hope you enjoy it also.

_Our ride near Crested Butte, CO on August 2, 2014 was 21.0 miles with 3400 feet of climbing, and reached a peak elevation of just under 11,000 feet. The route was: Hwy TH, up Spring Creek Rd, up FR, Doctor Park Bonus Tr 424A, down Doctor Park Tr 424.

*Music by Dr. John, John Lee Hooker, and Muddy Waters.*_


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

The clip "Church" was posted earlier in this thread and I just saw the next in that series earlier tonight. Very nice shots and editing of some sweet riding.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Great edit, sweet trails, sweet riding.

Interesting the brands they've picked up since the original CHURCH, good to see brands taking note and most likely giving sponsorship, they'll get their monies worth - Both now on i9 wheels and in Troy Lee helmets.



ajavt said:


> The clip "Church" was posted earlier in this thread and I just saw the next in that series earlier tonight. Very nice shots and editing of some sweet riding.


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is the 3rd revision of the video I posted earlier in this thread. I changed quite a few segments and the music. I just wasn't feeling that electronic music. The new music won't be for everyone but I am a huge Nightwish fan, and if you have not heard them before it's unlike anything else out there.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Here is the 3rd revision of the video I posted earlier in this thread. I changed quite a few segments and the music. I just wasn't feeling that electronic music. The new music won't be for everyone but I am a huge Nightwish fan, and if you have not heard them before it's unlike anything else out there.


Great video. You were right about the music. Certainly not for me.


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

I think we need more vids like this ones, not so focus on the big jumps and fast downhill.
97% of the ridders i know don´t ride like this.


----------



## PutSumStankOnIt (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ya I agree, ermporshe....wait you forgot about roosting shots! Every VOD on Pinkbike etc. is the exact same video


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Seriously! I get it, you can roost. Yay, you. Now film actual riding. Thanks, me.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

PutSumStankOnIt said:


> Here is the 3rd revision of the video I posted earlier in this thread. I changed quite a few segments and the music. I just wasn't feeling that electronic music. The new music won't be for everyone but I am a huge Nightwish fan, and if you have not heard them before it's unlike anything else out there.


Really enjoy Nightwish. A lot of their music sounds like a movie soundtrack so it kinda works with movies. I haven't used any yet, though...


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm more of a skier once snow starts to pile up on the ground, but I still enjoyed this video. Some nice riding, but also a good bit about how certain things get created.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

This video is currently one of the featured videos on this site, so I expect that a lot of folks have already seen it, but I think it should be here for folks who stumble onto this thread in the future. It's a full length film from the guys whose "Enduro Me" inspired the OP of this thread.

Also, I'm definitely more into the Polish version of "Enduro" than the US version. I don't care much about being timed, but I love exploring adventure. Overall, I had a great time watching this video.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)




----------

